# Fly Tie Kits: Advice and Information



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I've peeked at the kit that Bass Pro has, and plan on scooting over to Orvis to see what they have (that is my excuse to run over there). I'm going to check to see if Fish & Tackle Unlimited has anything. I work right by the one on I-10. All opinions welcome. Advice is appreciated. Sarcastic snide remarks are expected, not not welcome, nor appreciated. LoL :dance:


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Orvis has a cheaper (~$100) rotary vise that isn't bad. I know a few guys that tie on them and they're not bad. If you buy a vise from FTU expect to spend at least $200. They sell dynaking and Renzetti there. Buy materials from FTU, they usually have a good selection for a cheaper price, but lately have been out of stock on a few popular items. In my opinion, I wouldn't buy EP fibers or EP brush. I use congo hair from flytyersdungeon which is pretty much the same thing for about 1/4 of the price. I also spin my own dubbing brushes and it's saved me a lot of money. The only problem is that fly tyers dungeon usually takes 2 weeks to go from purchase to my doorstep. If you can wait, I think it's worth it.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 on FTU
EP fibers are excellent materials for saltwater flies, especially offshore applications.
Dynaking is the vise I recommend, expensive but well worth it IMO.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

flyakker: My advice would be to stay away from the kits. They will invariably be made up of bottom of the line tools. If you stay in the Dr. Slick line you will have a set of tools that will last you nearly forever. Also you will not wind up double buying, that is getting the set and then replacing everything with better equipment. YouTube has a bunch of great videos on tying EP stuff, and they come with a list of what you need to tie the fly, that should help in over purchase of not need fly tying materials. My $0.02.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't get a kit. Start with one fly that you want to learn to tie. Buy just the materials for that fly. You'll need a vise and a few tools. I would look at a Renzetti Traveler or other good rotary vise. Cheap vises that come with kits are junk. Youtube is your friend.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agree w above , skip the kits

look at thompson or metz vices they have been around forever 

be careful and get one w large enough jaws for saltwater hooks if that is your use, 

i would prob get a higher end hardware kit, it will be cheaper

bobbin, scissors, loop puller, thread holder........etc

you can't beat crystal flash, the stuff is awsome

and get a little x-acto knife, really handy with the slant tipped blade


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I got the orvis fly kit and it has been great for me. I need to buy some new supplies I used up alot of it.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input, everyone! I'm taking all of the advice to mind.


----------

